# What has being sick taught you?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

We've had this topic before, but there are so many new people here now, I thought it would be ok to repeat it!Basically it's about trying to find a positive thing in a negative situation. So, what is one thing being sick has taught you that you didn't know before? (You can list more than one thing if you want!)I have learned that my energy is SO very valuable, so when I am able to do something, like go out to eat with friends, go over and hang out with friends, or go to a movie, or just be out of the house I treasure that time so much more. When I had a lot of energy, I didn't live in the moment so much because I was out and about all the time. Now I relish every moment when I am with someone I love.That is just one thing I've learned - And I never would have learned it if I weren't disabled.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

It has taught me to never take my health for granted, that it can be taken away from you in a heartbeat. Being sick has also taught me compassion, which in my previous busy life I never took the time to contemplate. I enjoy the simpler things in life now and not so much the materialistic things.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey Weener! Great to see you here again!!That is a very good one - compassion. It's such a wonderful quality to have, and I truly believe you're right, you have to live it to learn it.Another thing I've learned by being sick is patience. There are times when I can't be patient, like when my blood pressure's dropping and I'm in line at the grocery check-out...But the rest of the time, I am a LOT more patient than I used to be. So that's a good thing.So, who else has learned something? Don't be bashful!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi MrsM,It has been awhile since I was here. How are you doing?I had some family illnesses over the past 8 months, so I didn't find as much time to be on the board as I use to. I still come in every now and then to peek, but not too often. One day, I will try to sit down and go through some of the past posts that I've missed.Hope you are doing well.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I know some peeps disagree with what im going to say, but ill word it in a sensible way..I regard myself as being lucky i only have ibs and arthiritis, we are the lucky ones , we know ibs is not going to kill us and some of us can live a normal enough life..I used to think oh god i hate having ibs, now i think i have no right to moan about it, when there are people who have different forms of cancer etc, people who have no food, warmth etc.. ill never moan about having ibs or arthiritis again..


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Weener,Sorry to hear about your family illnesses. I hope everyone is up and running as well as they can be. Don't worry about catching up too much, not too much has happened! lol







But, do pop in when you can, I kinda like having you around!







I'm doing ok, same old, same old. Just trudging through, taking life one day at a time. My doctor has me on a lot of different meds right now, so I am enjoying slightly higher energy levels for the time being. I still have to stay WELL within my energy envelope (which of course contains less energy than most peoples, as you know) or I'll get into REALLY bad shape again, but I have been pretty level lately if I behave myself.







Pets and family are all good, so I'm cruising along fairly well for right now!!Joolie,I didn't realize you were a fellow FMS or ME patient. Which diagnosis did you receive? FMS or ME? I am always interested to hear each individual story of how they were able to find a doctor to help them get a solid diagnosis, and reliable care for either of these illnesses, as so many of us go through SOOOO many doctors before we find one willing and able to help us!


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Joolie. I've got IBS, reflux, panic disorder(under control), and fibro. But it could be worse. I could have a disease that could kill me. I had been told I had Lupus, but that diagnosis was wrong, thank God. I ended up quitting smoking. I have learned not to take things for granted. I have also learned that it's not all about me. I have so much fun just hanging out with my friends, my kids, my boyfriend, and my family. I listen to other people more. I think I'm more compassionate and understanding. I've also calmed down. I let stuff roll off my back. I don't get nuts about stuff.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Just thought I'd bump this up if anyone is recently popping in here to have a visit!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Oooh a few things, having M.E. has taught me:to enjoy the simple things in life that sometimes busy 'healthy' people take for granted, such as how beautiful a flower is, birds singing, the wind blowing in the trees.to stand up for myself and be firm, prior to M.E. I was a 'yes' person I didn't know how to say 'no' to people to my own detriment - now I can be assertive ( LOL or maybe its just old age making me cantankerous







)to appreciate each day, and each achivement no matter how small...and not to sweat the small stuff....it matters not if the pots aren't done, or the lawn isn't mown or the ironing isn't done....the world is most definitely still turning just as it always did


----------



## 15604 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,I have fibromyalgia. Being sick has taught me that everyone has his or her own trials and tribulations. I look at everyone differently, we're all here suffering while trying to make a life for ourselves and families. It's also taught me to slow down and to enjoy life as much as possible. It's also taught me to be more positive and to never give up. I'm also thankful somedays that it won't kill me (sometimes I wish it would) and all the time that I won't be disfigured. I've learned not to take anything for granted. Now if only I could learn to pace myself and not live in a feast or famine way.Sandy


> quote:Originally posted by M&M:We've had this topic before, but there are so many new people here now, I thought it would be ok to repeat it!Basically it's about trying to find a positive thing in a negative situation. So, what is one thing being sick has taught you that you didn't know before? (You can list more than one thing if you want!)I have learned that my energy is SO very valuable, so when I am able to do something, like go out to eat with friends, go over and hang out with friends, or go to a movie, or just be out of the house I treasure that time so much more. When I had a lot of energy, I didn't live in the moment so much because I was out and about all the time. Now I relish every moment when I am with someone I love.That is just one thing I've learned - And I never would have learned it if I weren't disabled.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sanrenles, I totally agree with the feast or famine thing. If I motivate myself to start something physical I go all-out at it and then spend a week recovering. For example I went on a 2-day hiking trip last month, climbed a mountain with a rucksack and tent strapped to my back, did the descent in the dark because we got lost, and was on such a mental high I ignored all the pain and kept pushing myself to my physical limit. The week after it was a struggle just to get out of bed becasue of muscle and joint pains. I do the same with food-I usually live in a 'famine' way becasue eating triggers my IBS. But when I don't have to go out for a few days I 'feast' on what I like. Eating something like chocolate cake gives me intense pleasure. Eating a take-away is like a festive thing, something I plan a week in advance and dream about. I guess people who can eat what they want when they want don't derive the same intense pleasure from food.When you feel bad a lot of the time, the highs get magnified. Little things, like buying a new houseplant, crunching through autumn leaves in the sun, soaking in a hot jasmine bath and escaping into a really good book, give me a lot of pleasure. Becasuse I spend a lot of time at home, I do everything I can to make my flat a nice place to be. I have bright rugs and cushions everywhere, plants, mirrors and things that make me feel happy when i look at them. I try to keep it clean and airy. If it's a mess i feel more ill and depressed.Also, being ill has made me more imaginative. I'm writing a novel and hope to be an author one-day. Even when i'm not writing, I go places in my mind, take notes, and observe things more than i guess 'normal' people do.


----------

